# Should I be on a higher dose of Armour thyroid



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Quick recap and a question: I had a total thyroidectomy for toxic multinodular goiter in November 2015. After almost a year on synthroid ( never able to get on the right dose) I switched to Armour thyroid and have been adjusting the dose based on lab results. At my last visit, the endocrinologist told me that when you take the natural replacement med, your free T4 and T3 are supposed to be suppressed, which makes absolutely no sense to me, I think the TSH should be suppressed because I'm getting the hormones I need. I feel like I need a higher dose, I'm taking 45 mg twice a day, and I seem to crash and get symptoms in the evenings. So I'm on the hunt for another endocrinologist for a second opinion. Here are my labs, what are your opinions?
TSH 0.49 range 0.45-4.5
Free T4 0.7 range 0.8-1.8
Free T3 2.9 range 2.3-4.2


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

NDT suppresses your TSH and Free t4. It does NOT suppress Free t3.

Kudos to your doc for running free t3, but your labs are actually hypo and you are under medicated.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yep, he's got it totally backwards. Like Joplin said, NDT suppresses TSH and FT4, not FT3.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You need a new Doctor in my opinion .

This person is supposed to be an Endo?

I personally have my PCP treat me.

The two Endo's and one Surgeon I saw in the beginning of this disease told me I needed to see a physiatrist after I told them synthetics were making me sicker and I could care less about any ranges.

I told each and everyone of them to F*** Off.......... and fired them.

My General Doctor and I work together and adjust doses more by the way I feel like the way Doctors used to do it till synthetic's and guidelines were created.

"If it ain't broken, don't try and fix it...........

Good luck to you..........


----------

